# campagnolo 50th anniversary group



## gugunyc172 (Sep 12, 2010)

is anyone interested?


----------



## Cfrone1 (Apr 26, 2006)

*More info needed*

Could you provide some info on it? 

New? Used?
Crank arm length?
With original display box? Do you have the card that goes with the kit? What number is it?

What are you looking to get for it? They have been selling for far less recently than a few years ago...


----------

